# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Skaski. Pls check the translation.

## Martin Miles

Жила женщина, которая убила своих родителя. Как наказание, Бог дал ей два лица. Одное пицо было красивое, а другое безобразное. Первые шестъ месяцы года у женщины был красивый вид, осталъные месяцы у её безобразный вид. Так она никогда не могла иметъ долгое отношение с мужчинами, потому что они всегда бегали от её, когда видет безобразное лицо. 
There once lived a woman who killed her parents. As punishment, God gave her two faces. One face was beautiful and the other, ugly. For the first six months of the year, the woman had a beautiful aspect, for the remaining months, she had an ugly aspect. Thus she could never have a long relationship with men, because they always ran from her when they saw the ugly face.

----------


## alexsms

It sounds like a fairy tale, so this is my translation in 'fairy tale' style: 
Жила-была на свете женщина, убившая своих родителей. В качестве наказания Бог дал ей два лица. Одно лицо было красивое, а другое – безобразное. Первые шесть месяцев в году она была красивой, а в остальное время – становилась безобразной. У неё никогда не было долгих отношений с мужчинами, потому что они всегда уходили, увидев это безобразное лицо. 
This translation is OK for an exercise; but if it were a book, it could be translated a bit different and look even more like a fairy tale.

----------


## Martin Miles

Zhila-bila na svete muzhina c immenom aleks. Thanks, alex. I like your avatar, by the way.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Zhila-bila na svete muzhina c immenom aleks.

 Жил_-был_ на свете мужчина по имени Alex. 
Note that although *мужчина* ("man") looks feminine, it takes masculine verbs -- thus, the standard fairy-tale opening *жил-был* (literally, "there lived and there was") has to have past-tense masculine verbs, with a plain *-л* ending. 
But you can say жил*а*-был*а* девушка (feminine sing. -- "Once there was a girl"), or жил*и*-был*и* муж и жена (plural -- "Once upon a time there were a husband and wife"). 
Also, *с именем* ("with the name") is definitely possible, but you wouldn't use it in this context, when talking about a person who is called by a particular name. Instead, the dative construction *по имени* ("by the name of...") sounds better, I think. 
However, you could use the instrumental construction *с именем* if you were talking about (for example) an object with such-and-such a name engraved on it:    

> Мэри вышла замуж за молодого человека, *по имени* Джон. На годовщину свадбы, Мэри подарила Джону антикварную серебряную чашку из России *с именем* «Иван».  
> Mary married a young man *by the name of* John. For their wedding anniversary, Mary gave John an antique silver teacup from Russia *with the name* "Ivan".

----------


## Martin Miles

Блуждающий.
Однажды блуждающий пришёл в село, в которое встретил мужчину, который знал, когда они были ребёнками. Знакомый теперь был богатого торговцом, который подумал, что он был выше бедного блуждающего. После того, как бедный ушёл село, грозная буря напала, покрушила дом богатого, и убила богатого самого. Блуждающий, который был в далеком месте, избегнул вреда. 
Мораль - Цель, которая всегда двигает - трудна нападать. 
The Wanderer
One day a wanderer came to a village in which he met a man, whom he new when they were children. the acquaintance now was a rich merchant, who thaought that he was superior to the poor wanderer. After the poor man left the village, a terrible storm attacked, destroyed the house of the rich man, and killed the rich man himself. The wanderer, who was in a distant place, escaped without harm.
Moral: A target which is always moving, is difficult to attack.

----------


## Alex

Странник.
Однажды странник пришел в село, где встретил мужчину, которого знал с малых лет. Знакомый его теперь был богатым торговцем, который ставил себя выше бедного странника. После того, как странник ушел из села, напала страшная буря, разрушила дом торговца и убила его самого. Странник, который был уже далеко, избежал бури.
Мораль - на цель, которая всегда в движении, трудно напасть.

----------


## Martin Miles

Ogromnoe spasibo, Alex.

----------


## Martin Miles

Странник
Давным-давно, когда не были ни телевидением ни газетами, новости распространялись путешественниками и странниками. Однажды странник пришёл в село, и сказал людей там, что царевич поженился на красивой девушкой. Они услышали новости без настоящего интереса. После года странник возвраитил, и сказал сельских жителей, что царица была сосланная из-за любовной интриги с её учителем музыки. Теперь люди обсуждали дело бесконечно.
Мораль - мухам нравится гнилое мясо не свежее. 
The Wanderer
Long ago when there was neither television or newspapers, news was spread by travellers and wanderers. One day a wanderer came to a village, and told the people there that the tsarevich had married a beautiful girl. The people listened without real interest. A year later, the wanderer returned, and told the villagers that the tsaritsa hed been banished because of an affair with her music teacher. Now the people discussed the business endlessly.
Moral: Flies like rotten meat, not fresh.

----------


## Nick_Siberian

Странник
Давным-давно, когда не было ни телевидения ни газет, новости распространялись путешественниками и странниками. Однажды странник пришёл в село и сказал людям, что царевич женился на красивой девушке. Они услышали (or восприняли) новость без интереса. Через год странник возвратился, и сказал сельским жителям, что царица была сослана из-за любовной интриги с её учителем музыки. Теперь люди обсуждали дело бесконечно (or теперь люди только об этом и говорили).
Мораль - мухам нравится гнилое мясо, а не свежее.

----------


## Martin Miles

Bolshoe spasibo, Nick.

----------


## Martin Miles

Жил два богатого, один был глупым, а другой мудрым. Глупый был великодушим, поэтому у его были многие друзья, а мудрый вкладывал все его состояние, поэтому у его были немного друга. Через краткое время мудрый увеличил его состояние велико, но глупый потерял оба его состояние и друзья.
Мораль - паразитам нравится глупый богатый. 
There were two rich men, one was foolish and the other wise. The fool was generous, and so he had many friends, but the wise man invested all of his fortune, and so he had few friends. After a short time the wise man had greatly increased his fortune, but the fool had lost both his fortune and his friends.
Moral: A rich fool attracts many parasites.

----------


## Anixx

Жили-были двое богачей, один был глупым, а другой мудрым. Глупый был великодушным, поэтому у него было много друзей, а мудрый вложил всё своё богатство в дело, поэтому у него было мало друзей. Через некоторое время мудрый сильно увеличил своё богатство, а глупый потерял и богатство и друзей. 
Мораль - глупый богач привлекает паразитов.

----------


## Martin Miles

Ogromnoe spasibo, Anixx.

----------


## Martin Miles

Маленькие Фрукты
Страник, который захотел кушать, пришёл в село. Увидел дерево, под которым были много фруктов. Никто не собирал фрукты потому что, они были необычно маленьким. Странник собрал большое количество фруктов, и съел вкусную еду.
Мораль - 99 копейк не - рубль. 
Little Fruit
A wanderer who was hungry came to a village. He saw a tree under which were many fruits. No one gathered the fruits, because they were unusually small. The wanderer gathered a large quantity of the fruit, and ate a tasty meal.
Moral: 99 kopecks are not a rouble.

----------


## Nick_Siberian

Голодный странник пришел в село. Он увидел дерево под которым было много фруктов. Никто не собирал фрукты, по тому что они были необычайно маленькими. Странник собрал много фруктов и вкусно поел.
Мораль: 99 копеек - не рубль. 
mine translate is not very accurate. Maybe anybody translate it otherwise.

----------


## Martin Miles

Обжора
Один раз ночью, мужчина пригласил друг на ужин. Гостю, обжоре, не казался странно, что хозяин съел вряд что-нибудь. Через краткое время гость был смертвым. Он отравился его хозяином.
Мораль- Продавец алкоголя редко пьёт алкогля. 
The Glutton
One night a man invited his friend to dinner. To the guest, a glutton, it did not seem strange that his host hardly ate anything. After a short while, the guest was dead. He had been poisoned by his host.
Moral: A person who sells alcohol rarely drinks it himself.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks, Nikolashka.

----------


## Paul G.

A terrible story about night cannibals.  ::  
Обжора
Однажды *вечером* один человек пригласил своего друга на ужин. Гостю, обжоре, не казалось странным, что хозяин ничего не ел. Очень скоро гость оказался мертвым. Он был отравлен его хозяином.
Мораль: Продавец алкоголя редко пьёт его сам. 
"Он отравился его хозяином" sounds as "he ate his host and died". He had been poisoned = Он был отравлен, you forgot about the verb "быть/был".

----------


## Paul G.

> Thanks, Nikolashka.

 "Nikolashka" sounds disparaging or even offensive. Although maybe it's ok for you both, I dunno really.

----------


## Deborski

> "Nikolashka" sounds disparaging or even offensive. Although maybe it's ok for you both, I dunno really.

 LOL!!!!  Why not at least start with "Kolya" and then work your way to "Nikolashka"...?  hehehe

----------


## Nick_Siberian

> Thanks, Nikolashka.

 No problem, Martinyashka  ::

----------


## Martin Miles

Обжора
Один раз, ночью, мужчина пригласил друг на ужин. Гостю, обжоре, не казапось странно, что хозяин не съел ничего. Через краткое время гость скончился. Он отравился его другом.
Мораль - Продавец водки редко пьёт водки. 
The Glutton
One night, a man invited a friend to dinner. To the guest it did not seem strange that the host ate nothing. After a short time, the guest was dead. He had been poisoned by his friend.
Moral: A person who sells vodka, rarely drinks vodka.

----------


## Martin Miles

Sorry Nick, no offence was meant, in fact quite the reverse, but I am grateful for the lesson in Russian diminutives.

----------


## Paul G.

It just seems or have I corrected this one already?

----------


## Throbert McGee

I don't really understand the moral "99 kopecks are NOT a ruble" -- it seems to me that the actual lesson of the story is closer to "99 kopecks are nearly as good as a ruble" or possible "101 kopecks are better than 1 ruble" (because he eats a satisfying meal by gathering MANY of the small fruits that other people ignore; i.e., he's just as well-fed as someone who ate a few large fruits).

----------


## Nick_Siberian

Martin - It's Ok  ::  it's fun  :: 
Throbert McGee - One Ferrari better then a lot of Lada Kalina, right?

----------


## Martin Miles

Cheers, Pavel.

----------


## dondublon

Old russian proverb on this topic - не имей сто рублей, а имей сто друзей.

----------


## Anixx

> Old russian proverb on this topic - не имей сто рублей, а имей сто друзей.

 I think the meaning is quite opposite. The proverb says that it is better sacrifice 100 rubles in order to have 100 friends. 
I think this reflects the difference in national mentality.

----------


## Martin Miles

Однажды молодой, маленький кролик увидел змею в поле. Маленький кролик никогда не увидел змею, поэтому он медленно подшёл к ней, чтобы её лучше смотреть. С надеждой легкого обеда, змея притворился, что она не увидела кролик, но когда кролик пришёл достаточно близко, вдруг она напала несчастливую жертву, и вкусно ела.
Мораль - Часто враг притворяет игноровать его цель, чтобы нападть с сурпризом. 
One day, a young, little rabbit saw a snake in a field. The little rabbit had never seen a snake before, so he slowly went up to her to examine her better. With the hope of an easy meal, the snake pretended that she did not see the rabbit, but, when he came close enough, she suddenly attacked the unfortunate victim, and enjoyed a pleasant meal.
Moral: Often the enemy pretends to ignore his target in order to attack him with the advantage of surprise.

----------


## dennis_ru

> One day, a young, little rabbit saw a snake in a field. The little rabbit had never seen a snake before, so he slowly went up to her to examine her better. With the hope of an easy meal, the snake pretended that she did not see the rabbit, but, when he came close enough, she suddenly attacked the unfortunate victim, and enjoyed a pleasant meal.
> Moral: Often the enemy pretends to ignore his target in order to attack him with the advantage of surprise.

 Однажды молодой крольчонок [we use suffix for "little"] увидел в поле змею. Крольчонок никогда раньше не видел змей, поэтому он медленно подошел к ней, чтобы лучше разглядеть.
С надеждой на легкую добычу змея притворилась, что не видит крольчонка, но когда он подошел достаточно близко, она внезапно атаковала несчастную жертву и насладилась вкусной едой.
Мораль: Часто враг притворяется, что игнорирует цель, для того, чтобы напасть неожиданно.

----------


## Martin Miles

Cheers, dennis. I take it that you meant to write ne vidit _krol'chonok_ in the last paragraph?

----------


## dennis_ru

> Cheers, dennis. I take it that you meant to write ne vidit _krol'chonok_ in the last paragraph?

 змея не видит (кого? что) крольчонКА.
accusative detected. 
Also I've forgot to draw your attetion to this: 
"Крольчонок никогда раньше не видел змей"
There is a plural noun "змеи" in accusative case.
why plural?
becouse he had never seen even one snake before and when we translate this into russian we should say about all snakes as biological species. 
"никогда не видел ни одной змеи" (single)
triple negative sounds bad 
никогда не видел змей (plural) it sounds much better

----------


## Martin Miles

Жила-была девчонка, которая жила несчастливо с отцом, которого она считала тирантом. Девчонка хотела видеть свет, где думала, что свобода и приключения ждали для её, поэтому она ушёл её отца, и шла видить свет. Через два года, она признала, что все приключения были только в её голове, поэтому с горьким разочаровеном решилась, что она бы вернуть к отцу, но когда дошла место, она нашла, что дом был совершенно разрушенным, может быть бурьей, и её отец мертвым, поэтому ей пришлось блуждать в свет, как собаке без владельца.
Мораль - Дело -всегда лучше в друом месте. 
There was a girl who lived unhappily with her father, whom she considered a tyrant. The girl wished to see the world, where she thought that freedom and adventures were waiting for her, so she left her father and went to see the world. After two years, she acknowledged that all the adventures were only in her head, so with bitter disappointment, she decided, that she would return to her father. But when she reached the place, she found that the house was completely destroyed, maybe by a storm, and her father was dead. Thus she had to wander in the world, like a dog without an owner.
Moral: The grass is always greener on the other side.

----------


## Martin Miles

Accusative detected. Ok, thanks, dennis.

----------


## dennis_ru

*Несчастливо жила одна девочка* вместе со своим отцом, которого считала *тираном*. Девочка хотела *увидеть свет*, где, *как она* думала, ее ждали свобода и приключения.
Поэтому она *ушла* от отца *бродить по свету*. Через два года она признала, что все приключения были только в её голове, поэтому с горьким *разочарованием*  она решила *вернуться* к отцу. Однако когда она *достигла цели*, то обнаружила, что дом полностью *разрушен*, может быть *бурей*, и её отец *мертв*.
Поэтому ей пришлось бродить по свету, как собака без *хозяина*. 
Мораль: русские пословицы
На чужом дворе и трава зеленее.
Хорошо там, где нас нет.  *несчастливо жила одна девочка* there was .... who ...
you should translate such constructions from back to front 
девчонка is informal, в сказках - девочка.
"одна" здесь заменяет артикль "a"
жила-была одна somebody - устойчивое выражение из сказок 
увидеть свет = to see the world (in context)
видеть свет = to see the light only  *достигла цели* it sounds in a literary style
however "дошла до места" is acceptable too 
собака без *хозяина*
владелец is more formal word 
даже лучше сказать "как бездомная собака"

----------


## Martin Miles

В одном доме был холодильник, который был ревиным, потому что люди дали всё их внимамание к телевизору. Поэтому он начинал бормотать, с надеждой на привлекя внимание. Но когда слишали шум, люди только сказали -Как ужасный шум, нас приходиться купить новый холодильник-.
Мораль - Курок - не курица, и таракан не птица. 
In a certain house, there was a refrigerator that was jealous, because people gave all their attention to the television set. Thus he started to grumble, with the hope of attracting attention. But when they heard the noise, the people only said, "What a terrible noise! We we will soon have to buy a new refrigerator."
Moral: A cock is not a hen, and a cockroach is not a bird.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thank you very much for your corrections and explanations, dennis. I  have one question for you. Which is correct, ei prishlos' brodit' po  svetu, kak bezdomnoi sobake, or kak bezdomnaya sobaka. In English, wth  such comparisons, the rule is, I believe, that the two things being  compared must be in the same case, for example, "I prefer him to her".

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Which is correct, ei prishlos' brodit' po svetu, kak bezdomnoi sobake, or kak bezdomnaya sobaka

 Martin: Very perceptive question! I would argue that "in full," the English sentence would be understood as something like:  _It was necessary for her to wander the world, as a homeless dog wanders. _ Contrast this with:  _It was necessary for her to wander the world, as it would be necessary for a homeless dog to do. _ Because she is "like a homeless dog" with respect to the wandering itself, and not with respect to the necessity of wandering, *бездомная собака* is in the nominative, as the _subject_ of the logically-understood verb* бродит*, rather than in the dative as the_ object_ of *пришлось.*

----------


## maxmixiv

Frequently improper choice of imperfective/perfective aspect detected! 
В одном доме был холодильник, который был ревиным, потому что люди дали всё их внимамание к телевизору. Поэтому он начинал бормотать, с надеждой на привлекя внимание. Но когда слишали шум, люди только сказали -Как ужасный шум, нас приходиться купить новый холодильник-.
Мораль - Курок - не курица, и таракан не птица. 
Сначала описки:
ревиным -> ревнивым
внимамание -> внимание
слишали -> слышали 
Теперь употребление совершенного и несовершенного вида глаголов:
- дали (сов.) -> давали (несов.) (давали постоянно, многократно)
- слышали/сказали -> услышали/сказали (если это произошло в один момент) или слышали/говорили (если это повторялось)
- приходиться -> придётся 
Новый перевод:
В одном доме был холодильник, который ревновал к тому, что люди посвящали всё своё внимание телевизору. Поэтому он стал бормотать, в надежде привлечь внимание [людей]. Но люди, услышав этот шум, только сказали: "Какой ужасный шум! Нам придётся купить новый холодильник". 
Мораль: Петух - не курица, а таракан - не птица.

----------


## Martin Miles

Жил странник, который пришёл к селу, которого жители были очень зли. Через три года вернул к селу, чтобы видеть если жители стали лучше. С разочаровением обнаружил, что они становились хуже.
Мораль - Гнилое масо станет более гнил, и не менее. 
There was wanderer who came to a village whose inhabitants were very wicked. After three years, he returned to the village to see if the inhabitants had become better. With disappointment, he saw that they had become worse.
Moral: Rotten meat becomes more rotten, not less.

----------


## Paul G.

Жил*-был* странник, который пришёл *в* сел*о*, жители которого были очень зл*ыми*. Через три года *он* вернул*ся* *в* сел*о*, чтобы *посмотреть*, стали *ли* жители  лучше. *Он* с разочаров*а*нием обнаружил, что они *стали* хуже.
 Мораль - Гнилое мясо станет более гнил*ым*, *а* не менее.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks, Paul. One of my mistakes actually managed to escape your notice. I wrote maso instead of myaso. People in the library were talking behind my back, literally, and, for a moment, I couldn't remember whether it was myaso, or maso.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thank you, detective maxmixiv.

----------


## maxmixiv

Всегда пожалуйста!

----------


## dennis_ru

Yes, I know the english rule about the same cases. That's true.
However in russian lang. we can use two cases.
I do not remember the grammar rule, I am just trying to explain how I understand that. 
1. Ей прошлось бродить, как [бродит кто? как вообще обычно *бродит* любая] бездомная собака.
2. Ей пришлось бродить, как [пришлось кому? так же как когда-то *пришлось* какой-то неизвестной] бездомной собаке. 
Both expressions are acceptable. Common senses are equal.

----------


## dennis_ru

> [/I]Because she is "like a homeless dog" with respect to the wandering itself, and not with respect to the necessity of wandering, *бездомная собака* is in the nominative, as the _subject_ of the logically-understood verb* бродит*, rather than in the dative as the_ object_ of *пришлось.*

 Absolutely right!

----------


## Paul G.

> One of my mistakes actually managed to escape your notice. I wrote maso instead of myaso.

 No, it didn't.  :: 
Simply I forgot to highlight this moment.

----------


## Lampada

> ... I wrote maso instead of myaso. People in the library were talking behind my back, literally, and, for a moment, I couldn't remember whether it was myaso, or maso.

 Просьба избегать на форуме использование транслита.
 Спасибо.

----------


## Martin Miles

Can you, Detective maxmixiv, or anyone else well versed in the mysteries of Russian grammar, tell me why you use privlech' rather than privlekat' in the translation you provided? You wrote, Poetomy on stal bormotat' v nadezhde privlech' vnimanie. Was he hoping to attract attention at only one specific moment? If he was hoping to attract attention continuously, shouldn't the imperfective aspect be used? As you know very well, most people love attention, and try to get as much of it as they can. If someone were drowning, and a friend on the shore was calling for help, then I think you should use privlech', because he only wanted to attract attention at a specific moment, but in most cases, as I said, people like to win the attention of others for as long as they can, so I think privlekat' is indicated, no?

----------


## maxmixiv

Alas, I am not expert in grammar. Your sentences all correct, but it's still unnatural to say "привлекать" in this phrase.
May be,  we consider attention as something, that having attracted once, will be stick for a while. 
More, here "стал бормотать" does not specify to us, how long "бормотание" was about to last. If we are describing short term episode, then
"стал бормотать" = "забормотал", which is in perfect harmony with "чтобы привлечь", right? 
"привлекать" could be employed though in other phrases:
Холодильник решил, что отныне он будет тарахтеть по ночам, и таким образом привлекать внимание людей (he wants привлечь внимание multiple times, in other words, he wants to привлекать внимание regularly). 
Let some grammar guru explain better  ::

----------


## Martin Miles

Смерть Фёдора
Любовный интриг между Фёдором и Анной начался прямо после того, как жена священника умерла. Она умерла именно в правое время для Анны, которая недавно вышла замуж. Фёдор тогда был очень старым, а Анна молодой. Долгый, страстный, любовный интриг с молодой женщиной, которая всегда была голодной для секса, бы скончает старого-либо. Анне дал Фёдор оба его семья и жизнь. 
The Death of Fyodor
The love affair between Fyodor and Anna began just after the priest's wife died. She died precisely at the right time for Anna, who had just become a wife. Fyodor was then very old, and Anna young. A long, passionate love affair with a young woman, who was always hungry, would kill any old man. Fyodor gave Anna both his seed and his life.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Смерть Фёдора
 Любовная интрига между Фёдором и Анной началась сразу после того, как жена священника умерла. Она умерла как раз вовремя. Фёдор тогда был очень старым, а Анна - молодой. Долгая, страстная_любовная интрига с молодой женщиной, которая всегда была голодна,убьёт любого старика _(if hungry for sex, you should write it, because just "голодна" means she wants to eat)_. Фёдор отдал Анне как своё семя, так и свою жизнь.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks for your encouragement, Dmitry, pls. note that I have added a phrase to what I posted this morning. And yes, I did mean hungry for sex.

----------


## Martin Miles

Ladno, detektiv.

----------


## Martin Miles

Таракан и Автомобиль
Однажды странник услишал зту речь между тараконом и автомобилем.
Таракан -Вы - не настоящо автомобиль, вы не можите двигать без помочи другого.-
Автомобиль -Так может быть друг мои, но я - больше вас, и крепче вас , и скорее вас, и...
Раньше автомобиль мог кончить свою речь, он напался и убился большым автобусом.
Мораль - Толстая свинья вперви убиться. 
One day, a wanderer heard this speech between a cockroach and a car.
Cockroach: You are not really an automobile, you cannot move without the help of another.
Car: Maybe so, my friend, but I am bigger than you, and stronger than you, and faster than you, and...
Before the car could finish his speech, he was attacked and killed by a big bus.
Moral: The fattest pig is the first to be killed.

----------


## Martin Miles

By Mathew Goldstein | Reuters – Sun, Aug 12, 2012 1:52 PM EDT   *RELATED CONTENT*    View Photo Billionaire investor George Soros and girlfriend Tamiko Bolton are pictured at Soros' …   
(Reuters)_ - Billionaire investor George Soros had a lot to celebrate on Saturday evening: his 82nd birthday and the engagement to his much younger girlfriend, Tamiko Bolton.
Soros and Bolton, who met in the spring of 2008, formally announced their engagement at a party at Soros' summer home in Southampton, New York, attended by a small group of friends and relatives, according to a person familiar with the investor.
Soros proposed to Bolton, 40, a few weeks ago during a weekend visit to the Hamptons, a beachside colony on Long Island frequented by New York's wealthy.
For Soros, this will be his third marriage and the second for Bolton, who was married briefly in the 1990s. Soros has five children from his previous marriages.
Last year, Adriana Ferreyr, a former girlfriend of Soros, filed a lawsuit alleging he had reneged on a promise to buy her an apartment. Soros has filed a pending motion to dismiss the suit by the former Brazilian soap opera star.
Ferreyr's attorney, Robert Hantman, said: "I wish him the best of luck on his marriage, and now that he doesn't need the apartment, hopefully the case can be resolved."
Soros, who is an active contributor to politically liberal causes and frequently speaks on world economic events, converted his hedge fund into a family office in 2011 and stopped managing money for outside investors.
Soros rose to fame and fortune two decades ago on a now-historic trade, in which he took on the Bank of England and shrewdly wagered on a devaluation of the British pound.
Bolton, who once started an Internet-based dietary supplement business and is now running a web-based yoga education business, has a master's degree in business from the University of Miami.
The engagement ring Soros gave Bolton, according to a person close to him, is a Graff diamond in a platinum setting on a rose gold band.
Among the guests at the party at Soros' summer home were journalist Jane Bryant Quinn and Blackstone's Byron Wien.
Earlier this year, Reuters first reported that Soros' son, Jonathan, who last September stepped down from day-to-day management of the affairs at Soros Fund Management, had decided to set up his own family office. In moving to manage his own money, Soros' son also planned to take on key employees of Soros Fund Management, which last reported having about $25 billion in assets._ (Editing by Christopher Wilson and Sandra Maler)

----------


## Martin Miles

Однажды утром мужчина встретил старуху, выходившую из церкви. Смотря, как цветок с желтыми лепестками разворачивается навстречу восточному солнцу, он спросил: "Подсолнухи?".
"Нет", сказала женщина. После обеда, на пути домой, мужчина увидел тот же цветок, повернутым к солнцу на запад. Он спросил другую женщину: "Это подсолнух?". "Да", ответила женщина. 
Мораль - Всегда ложь - некрасна, и часто легка открыть. 
One morning, a man met an old woman coming out of church. Looking at a flower with yellow petals turned towards the eastern sun, he asked: "Sunflowers?" "No", said the woman.
In the afternoon, on his way home, the man saw the same flower turned towards the sun in the West. He asked another woman, "Is that a sunflower plant?" "Yes", replied the woman.   
Moral: A lie is always ugly, and frequently easy to expose.

----------


## dennis_ru

Почти всё правильно, поздравляю. 
Однажды утром мужчина встретил старуху, выходившую из церкви. *Глядя*, как цветок с желтыми лепестками разворачивается на восток навстречу солнцу, он спросил: "Подсолнухи?".
"Нет", сказала женщина. После обеда, на пути домой, мужчина увидел тот же цветок, повернутым к солнцу на запад. Он спросил другую женщину: "Это подсолнух?". "Да", ответила женщина. 
Мораль - [дословно] Ложь всегда некрасива и часто легко обнаруживается.
[Пословица] Всё тайное становится явным.

----------


## dennis_ru

Однажды прохожий услышал такой разговор между тараканом и автомобилем.
Таракан: Вы не настоящий автомобиль, вы не можете двигаться без помощи (кого-то) другого.
Автомобиль: Может и так, друг мой, но я - больше вас, и крепче вас , и быстрее вас, и...
Прежде чем автомобиль смог закончить свою речь, его (переехал и) задавил большой автобус.
Мораль: (литературно) Жирную свинью первой под нож. 
Задавить means to kill to death by a vehicle.

----------


## Martin Miles

В одне селе жили богатый и бедный. Богатый не хотел, что у бедного бы быть время, чтобы становить богатым, позтому бедному сказал
-Если Вы стоите у моя дома, против воров, я заплату вам деньги, и Вы покушите, будите счастливым-.
-Идёт-, сказал бедный.
И так бедный продолжал бедным.
Mораль - Работа - рабства. 
In a certain village there lived a rich man and a poor man. The rich man did not want the poor man to become rich, so he said to him, "If you stand by my house, against thieves, I will pay you money, and you will eat and be happy. "Agreed", said the poor man.
And so the poor man remained poor. 
Moral: Work is Slavery.

----------


## Doomer

В одном селе жили богатый и бедный. Богатый не хотел чтобы бедный разбогател, поэтому он предложил бедняку: "Если ты станешь защищать мой дом от воров, я буду платить тебе, ты сможешь кушать и быть счастливым".
"Идёт", сказал бедняк.
И так бедняк продолжал быть бедняком.
Мораль: Работа это рабство  
Very interesting moral  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

Труд сделал из обезьяны человека! Теперь он так же неотвратимо превращает человека в лошадь...

----------


## Martin Miles

One of these men is Karl Marx, no prizes for guessing which one. Both of them had patriarchal beardsFrederick-Douglas-100x100.jpgKarl_Marx_001Thumb.jpg

----------


## Martin Miles

Жирная свинья - первая под ножом. 
There is, I gather, an Armenian saying,
Как долго ни береги свинью, конец ей - *быть под ножом*.
Thanks dennis.

----------


## Doomer

I'm sorry
Do you really think that people born in the USSR need to guess  ::  ?

----------


## Martin Miles

Однажды гость услышал такой разговор между мужьем и свой женой.
Муж Знаешь жена, изобретатель холодильника верятно думал о женщине.
Жена Почему 
Муж Потому что у его три пространства, и много обьекта в их входят.
Прежде чем гость ушёл от дома, он поспал с женой мужчины.
Мораль - Пустая чашка всегда хочет быть полной.
Эта история не более неприлична чем картины силанны секретно в одном форуме. 
One day a guest heard this conversation between a husband and his wife.
Husband: You know wife, the inventor of the refrigerator was probably thinking of a woman.
Wife: Why?
Husband: Because it has three spaces, and many objects enter them.
Before the guest left the house he slept with the man's wife.
Moral: An empty cup always wants to be full.
This story is no more indecent than pictures secretly circulated in a certain forum, right Hanna?

----------


## Martin Miles

One reason for the following post, is that is a true story with a surprise ending, just like the Skazka.
Suicide bomber kills seven at Russia funeral  _* Gunmen open fire in Dagestan mosque, kill one_ 
SAGOPSHI/KHASAVYURT: A suicide bomber killed at least seven policemen attending the funeral of a colleague in Russia's volatile Caucasus region of Ingushetia, hours after masked gunmen opened fire in a mosque in nearby Dagestan province, killing one person.  
The seven policemen were killed and 11 wounded when a suicide bomber attacked a wake being held on Sunday for a fellow officer shot a day earlier in the Malgobek district in the north of Ingushetia, Russian news agencies reported. Witnesses told Reuters a man wearing camouflage clothing detonated a suicide belt after walking up to the group of officers, who had just arrived at the funeral. A pool of blood lay in the street outside the home in the village of Sagopshi.  
"A suicide bomber went into the yard of a private home, where police officers had come to offer condolences to their late colleague, and activated a bomb device attached to a belt," a spokesman for the local investigators, Zurab Geroyev, told the Interfax news agency.

----------


## Martin Miles

Cheers, dennis. Actually, what I posted above was a correction by Ramil of something I posted earlier. At that time, the fable had no moral, which I added a few days ago.

----------


## Vladimir_S

Однажды гость услышал такой разговор между мужьем и женой.
Муж: "Знаешь, жена, изобретатель холодильника вероятно думал о женщине."
Жена: "Почему?"
Муж: "Потому что у холодильника есть три отсека и много обьектов входят в них."
Прежде чем гость покинул их дом, он переспал с женой того мужчины.
Мораль - Пустая чашка всегда хочет(стремится) быть полной.

----------


## Martin Miles

Собака и Кость
Однажды мужчина увидел собаку с костью. "Почему, собака, вы жеваешь эту кость; у неё не мяса". "Я жеваю кость, потому что хочу мои зубы всегда быть резкими", ответилa собака, тогда показалa свои резкий зубы к мужчине, который скоро ушёл от собаки. 
Мораль - У каждого свое ремесло. 
The Dog and the Bone
One day a man saw a dog with a bone. "Why, dog, are you chewing that bone, it has no meat'. "I am chewing the bone because I wish my teeth to be always sharp", answered the dog. Then he showed his sharp teeth to the man, who quickly left the dog.
Moral: Each person has his own craft. 
Incidentally, the English version is a literal translation of the Russian.
Also by the way, dogs live for about 10 years; neither I, nor a dog lover I just talked to, has ever known of a canine that completed its allotted span of years without keeping all of its teeth. On the other hand, who knows of a seventy year old man who still has all 32 of his cutting and grinding tools?

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks Vladimir.

----------


## Martin Miles

One small question,Vladimir. Why did you use the phrase, perespal s zhenoi, instead of spal s zhenoi. Are the two verbs equivalent? I am guessing that perespat' means to sleep over in English. In English, to sleep over at someone's house, is different to sleeping with someone. Pozhaluista yasnite.

----------


## Soft sign

> Собака и Кость
> Однажды мужчина человек1 увидел собаку с костью. "Почему, собака, вы ты2 жеваешь жуёшь эту кость; у неё на ней же не нет мяса". "Я жеваю жую кость, потому что хочу, чтобы мои зубы всегда быть были резкими острыми", — ответилa собака, тогда и показалa свои резкий острые зубы к мужчине человеку, который скоро тут же ушёл от собаки. 
> Мораль: у каждого своё ремесло.

 *1 The word «мужчина» means ‘male human’. I think it doesn't matter in this tale if the human is male or female, so it's better to use the word «человек» ‘human’. 
*2 It's a bit weird to say «вы» to animals.

----------


## Martin Miles

Три Царства
Однажды странник услышал этот разговор между старцем и мужчиной, который захотел делать старцa показаться глупым.
Муж. -Скажите мне, старец, почему море делает волны, и почему они всегда приходят к берегу?
Старец. -В мире есть три царства, земля для нас, море для рыб, и небо для птиц. Волны - сторожи моря.  Когда человек входит в царство моря, это большое преступление, которое должно наказается. Но скажите мне, друг мои, кто - Вы, и как работает?
Муж -Я матрюс.
Муж ушёл скоро от старца. 
One day, a wanderer heard this conversation between a sage and a man who wished to make the sage seem stupid.
The Man: Tell me, sage, why does the sea make waves, and why do they always move towards the shore?
The sage: In the world there are three kingdoms, the land for us, the sea for the fish, and the sky for the birds. The waves are the guardians of the sea. When a person enters the kingdom of the sea, it is a great transgression which must be punished. But, tell me, my friend, who are you? and what work do you do?
The Man: I am a sailor.
Having said that, the man hurried away.

----------


## Soft sign

The verb переспать has multiple meanings:
1) oversleep (sleep longer than one intended)
2) sleep over (spend the night at a place other than one's own home)
3) have sex (sleep with someone)

----------


## Igors

1. Друзья, собаки кости не жуют, а грызут! ...почему ты грызёшь эту кость?
2. ..который тут же ушёл от неё.
3. Мораль: Каждому - своё.

----------


## Martin Miles

*Russian submarine Kursk explosion*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Jump to: navigation, search      
Wreck of _Kursk_ in a dock  
The explosion of the Russian class 949a "Antey" submarine _Kursk_ occurred on 12 August 2000, when it sank in the Barents Sea. The investigation showed that a leak of hydrogen peroxide in a torpedo led to explosion of its fuel, causing the submarine to hit the bottom which in turn triggered the detonation of further torpedo warheads about two minutes later. This second explosion was equivalent to about 2-3 tonnes of TNT,[1] large enough to register on seismographs across Northern Europe.[2][3]
Despite a rescue attempt by British and Norwegian teams, which was severely delayed due to the Russians refusing them access, all 118 sailors and officers aboard _Kursk_ died. The next year, a Dutch team recovered the wreckage and all of the bodies, which were buried in Russia.[1]

----------


## Martin Miles

*RMS Titanic*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Jump to: navigation, search     
"Titanic" redirects here. For other uses, see Titanic (disambiguation). 
RMS _Titanic_ departing Southampton on 10 April 1912  Career   Name: *RMS Titanic*  Owner:  White Star Line  Port of registry:  Liverpool, United Kingdom  Route: Southampton to New York City  Ordered: 17 September 1908  Builder: Harland and Wolff, Belfast  Yard number: 401  Laid down: 31 March 1909  Launched: 31 May 1911  Completed: 2 April 1912  Maiden voyage: 10 April 1912  In service: 10 April 1912  Identification: Radio callsign "MGY"  Fate: Hit an iceberg 11:40 pm (ship's time) 14 April 1912 on her maiden voyage and sank 2h 40m later  General characteristics  Class and type: _Olympic_-class ocean liner  Tonnage: 46,328 GRT  Displacement: 52,310 tons  Length: 882 ft 6 in (269.0 m)  Beam: 92 ft 0 in (28.0 m)  Height: 175 ft (53.3 m) (keel to top of funnels)  Draught: 34 ft 7 in (10.5 m)  Depth: 64 ft 6 in (19.7 m)  Decks: 9 (A–G)  Installed power: 24 double-ended and 5 single-ended boilers feeding two reciprocating steam engines for the wing propellers and a low-pressure turbine for the center propeller;[1] output: 46,000 HP  Propulsion: Two 3-blade wing propellers and one 4-blade centre propeller  Speed: Cruising: 21 kn (39 km/h; 24 mph). Max: 24 kn (44 km/h; 28 mph)  Capacity: Passengers: 2,435, crew: 892  Notes: Lifeboats: 20 for 1,178 people   *RMS Titanic* was a British passenger liner that sank in the North Atlantic Ocean on 15 April 1912 after colliding with an iceberg during her maiden voyage from Southampton, UK to New York City, US. The sinking of _Titanic_ caused the deaths of 1,502 people in one of the deadliest peacetime maritime disasters in history. The RMS _Titanic_ was the largest ship afloat at the time of her maiden voyage. She was the second of three _Olympic_ class ocean liners operated by the White Star Line, and she was built by the Harland and Wolff shipyard in Belfast. On her maiden voyage, she carried 2,224 passengers and crew.

----------


## Martin Miles

Огромное спасибо, soft sign. Ты пожевала кость очень хорошо!

----------


## Martin Miles

Две жены
Однажды утром мужчина увидел растение с светками навстречу сольнце в востоке. Тогда он встретил старуху, которая ушла от церкви, и попросил её, растение ли было солнухом. -Нет-, ответила старуха.
После обеда увидел вновь растение, но в другом месте, и с светками навстречу сольнце в запде. Он попросил девушки, оно ли было солнухом. -Да-, ответила девушка.
Мораль Секретен нет. 
The Two Women
One day, in the morning, a man saw a plant with its flowers facing the sun in the East. Then he met an old woman, who had just come out of church, and he asked her if the plant was a sunflower. "No answered the old woman.
In the afternoon he saw the plant again, in another place with its flowers facing the sun in the West. He asked a young woman if it was a sunflower. "Yes", answered the young woman.
Moral: Nothing is ever hidden for long.

----------


## Martin Miles

Собака и Кость
Однажды мужчина увидел собаки с костью во рту. Сказал он, -Почему, собака, ты гризешь ту кость? не знаешь, что на неё нет мяса?Сказала собака, - грызу кость, потому что хочу мой зубы всегда быть резкими-. Тогда, когда собака показала её резки зубы мужчине, тут же ушёл он от её. 
Мораль: Каждый - своё. 
The Dog and the Bone
One day, a man saw a dog with a bone in its mouth. Said he, Why dog, are you gnawing that bone? Don't you know that there is no meat on it? Said the dog, I am gnawing at the bone, because I wish my teeth always to be sharp. Then, when the dog showed her teeth to the man, he left her straight away. 
Moral: Each to his own.

----------


## Martin Miles

*Sinking of the RMS Lusitania*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Jump to: navigation, search     
1915 painting of the sinking.   Date 7 May 1915  Time 14:10 – 14:28  Location North Atlantic Ocean, near Old Head of Kinsale, Ireland  Cause Torpedoed by German U-boat.  Outcome 1,198 of the 1,959 people aboard killed, leaving 761 survivors.Turned international opinion against Germany and led towards American entry into World War I.  
The sinking of the Cunard ocean liner *RMS Lusitania* occurred on 7 May 1915 during the First World War, as Germany waged submarine warfare against Britain. The ship was identified and shot by torpedoes by the German U-boat _U-20_ and sank in 18 minutes. The vessel went down 11 miles (18 km) off the Old Head of Kinsale,[1] Ireland, killing 1,198 of the 1,959 people aboard, leaving 761 survivors. The sinking turned public opinion in many countries against Germany, contributed to the American entry into World War I and became an iconic symbol in military recruiting campaigns of why the war was being fought.[2] _Lusitania_ had the misfortune to fall victim to torpedo attack relatively early in the First World War, before tactics for evading submarines were properly implemented or understood. The contemporary investigations both in the UK and the United States into the precise causes of the ship's loss were obstructed by the needs of wartime secrecy and a propaganda campaign to ensure all blame fell upon Germany. Argument over whether the ship was a legitimate military target raged back and forth throughout the war as both sides made misleading claims about the ship. At the time she was sunk, she was carrying a large quantity of rifle ammunition and other supplies necessary for a war economy, as well as civilian passengers. Several attempts have been made over the years since the sinking to dive to the wreck seeking information about precisely how the ship sank, and argument continues to the current day.

----------


## Martin Miles

Спасибо.

----------


## Vladimir_S

> Собака и Кость 
> The Dog and the Bone
> One day, a man saw a dog with a bone in its mouth. Said he, Why dog, are you gnawing that bone? Don't you know that there is no meat on it? Said the dog, I am gnawing at the bone, because I wish my teeth always to be sharp. Then, when the dog showed her teeth to the man, he left her straight away. 
> Moral: Each to his own.

 Однажды мужчина увидел собаку с костью во рту. Он сказал, -Почему, собака, ты грызешь эту кость? Разве ты не знаешь, что на ней нет мяса? Собака отвечала, - Я грызу кость, потому что хочу чтобы мои зубы всегда были острыми-. Затем, когда собака показала свои зубы мужчине, он тут же ушёл от неё. 
Мораль: Каждому своё.

----------


## Soft sign

The previous variant was translated much better.   

> Две жены же́нщины
>  Однажды утром мужчина увидел растение с светками цветка́ми, навстречу обращёнными сольнце к со́лнцу в на востоке. Тогда пото́м он встретил старуху, которая ушла шла от из церкви, и попросил спроси́л её, растение ли было солнухом подсо́лнух ли э́то.
>   — Нет, — ответила старуха.
>  После обеда он вновь увидел вновь растение, но в другом месте, и с светками цветка́ми, навстречу обращёнными сольнце к со́лнцу в на запде. Он попросил спроси́л у девушки, оно ли было солнухом подсо́лнух ли э́то.
>   — Да, — ответила девушка.
>  Мораль: Секретен нет Секре́тов нет (?).

----------


## zxc

The moral reminds me of a Biblical passage from Luke 8:17:  _Нет ничего тайного, что не стало бы явным, и нет ничего сокрытого, что не стало бы известным и не вышло на свет._

----------


## Martin Miles

Ясно тебе цвет красный нравится, soft sign. Thanks to you both.

----------


## Martin Miles

Злой скончиться в тенях, потому что силой никто не будет убедителем.
One of the lines from the Old Testament that I frequently remember, zxc.

----------


## Martin Miles

Spasibo, Vlad.

----------


## Soft sign

> Ясно тебе цвет красный нравится, soft sign.

 How should I markup corrections?

----------


## zxc

> Ясно тебе цвет красный нравится, soft sign. Thanks to you both.

  

> How should I markup corrections?

 Думаю, что был самоуничижительной юмор.  ::

----------


## Martin Miles

Одна ночь, было этот разговор между мужьем и женой.
Муж Хотя усмирнить жену Знаешь, жена, изобрататель холодильника вероятно думал о женщине.
Жена Почему
Муж Потому что у холодильника есть три отсека, и много обьектов в ник входят.
Женщина И обратетель оружя
Мораль Женщина лучее друг человека.
One night there was this conversation between a hasband and wife, etc., as in the story of the wife and refrigerator, but with a different ending.

----------


## Martin Miles

Давным-давно, когда  часов нет, время знавалoся тенями. Утром, когда тень тела - более долгa тела, сейчас шесть час . Вновь утром, кoгда тень тела  - равнa тела в должности, сейчас девят час. Когда сольнце - прямо вверх, сейчас полдень. После обеда, когда тень тела  равнa тела в должности, но на другом боку, сейчас три часа. Вновь, после обеда, когда тень тела - более долгa тела,  но на другом боку, сейчас шесть часа. И ночью, тени нет. 
Non-literal English vesion:
Long ago, when they were no clocks, you could tell the time by means of shadows. In the morning, when the body's shadow is greater than the length of the body, the time is six o'clock. Again, in the morning, when the shadow of the body was equal to the length of the body, the time is nine o'clock. When the sun is directly above, the time is midday. In the afternoon, when the shadow is equal to the length of the body, but on the other side, it is three o'clock. Again, in the evening, when the shadow is longer than the body, but on the other side, the time is six o'clock. At night, there are no shadows. 
Please correct the Russian version, rather than trying to translate the English version, which was written second, into Russian. And try to find as many mistakes as you can. I just love to be corrected.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

> Давным-давно, когда  не было часов, время узнавалось при помощи теней. Утром, когда тень от тела больше длины тела, время - шесть часов. Снова утром, кoгда тень от тела  равна по длине телу, время - девять часов. Когда солнце прямо над вами, время - полдень. После обеда, когда тень равнa длине тела, но с другой стороны, время - полдень. Снова вечером, когда тень длиннее тела,  но на другой стороне, время - шесть часов. Ночью теней нет.

 You can use "это шесть часов" instead of "время - шесть часов"

----------


## Soft sign

> Думаю, что это был самоуничижительноый юмор.

 (At least three damned characters!!!)

----------


## dondublon

Однажды ночью состоялся такой разговор между мужем и женой:
Муж хотел успокоить (?) жену:
- Знаешь, жена, изобретатель холодильника, вероятно, думал о женщине.
Жена: - Почему?
Муж: - Потому что у холодильника три отсека, и в них много чего помещается!
Жена: - И обладатель оружия? (не понял, что вы имеете в виду). 
Мораль: Женщина - лучщий друг человека!

----------


## Martin Miles

Дом Моего Отца
Десять веков назад, церковь была грозное место. Свое положение -среда кладбищя- было грозно. Bнутрь слишался музыка, странна к ухам мужиков. Священник говорил странный язык. Хуже всего были образы убийства, пытки, злоупотребления младенцов, и также памятники смертних, которые нашлися на стенах. Ясно мотив странной музыки, и стрaнного языка, грозних образов, был направить страх Бога. Но именно кто был этим Богом? Чего ли был он Богом?
copyright Martin Miles 2012 
My Father's House
Ten centuries ago, a church was a terrible place. It's situation, in the middle of a graveyard, was terrible. Inside was heard music strange to the ears of peasants. The priest spoke a strange language. worst of all were the images of murdre, torture, and the abuse of children, and the memorials to the dead to be found on the walls. Clearly, the motive of the strange music, and the strange language, and the terrible pictures was to teach the fear of God. But exactly who was this God? Of what was he the god?
copyright Martin Miles 2012 
En la Casa de mi Padre
Hace diez siglos, una iglesia era un sitio terrible. Terrible era su posición en el medio de un cemeterio. Adentro, tocaron y cantaron una musica que era ajena a los oídos de la gente comuna. El clérigo hablaba una lengua ajena. Pero, mucho más peor, eran las imágenes del homicidio, de la tortura, y del abuso de los nenes, y tambien las inscripciones funebres, colocados en los muros. Por supuesto, la única razón por todas las cosas terribles, fue para enseñar el miedo del Díos. Pero, exactamente quién era este díos, quién era adorado en el medio de un cemeterio? De qué era el patron?
copyright Martin Miles 2012 
Секрет удачы испанского языка как мирного языка - именно что он легко учиться.

----------


## Martin Miles

Мужчина и Дерево с Фруктами 
Однажды мужчина подшёл к дереву, которое рождало яблока, и спросил дерева, почему оно произвло фрукт. Дерево ответил, что мужчины - крепкие, и могут легко убить дерева, позтому, с надеждой пережить, слабое давает к крепкему.  
One day, a man went up to a tree which bore apples, and asked the tree why it bore fruit. The tree replied, that men are strong, and can easily kill trees, so, with the hope of surviving, the weak give to the strong. 
Человек и фруктовое дерево. 
Однажды человек подошел к дереву, которое давало яблоки. Он спросил у дерева, почему оно давало яблоки. Дерево ответило, что люди сильные и могут легко уничтожить деревья, поэтому, в надежде выжить, слабый дает что-то сильному.

----------


## alexsms

Человек и фруктовое дерево. 
Однажды человек подошел к дереву, которое давало яблоки. Он спросил у дерева, почему оно давало яблоки. Дерево ответило, что люди сильные и могут легко уничтожить деревья, поэтому, в надежде выжить, слабый дает что-то сильному. 
i tried to make it not very formal, though it could have been translated in a more formal style to make it look more parable-like...

----------


## Milanya

Дом *Отца* Моего Отца
Десять веков назад, церковь была *грозным* местом. *Её* месторасположение -посреди кладбища- внушало страх. Bнутри слышался музыка, странная для  ушей мужиков. Священник говорил на странном языке. Хуже всего были изображения убийств, пыток, избиения детей, и  изображения умерших, которые можно было заметить на стенах.  Конечно, и странные мотивы, и странный язык, и ужасные изображения на стенах были для того, чтобы внушить страх перед богом. Но кто был этим Богом? Богом чего был он? 
 copyright Martin Miles 2012

----------


## Martin Miles

Мужчина и фруктовое дерево
Однажды мужчина подошел к дереву, которое рождало яблоки, и он спросил у дерева, почему оно произвло фрукт. Дерево ответило, что мужчины - сильные, и могут легко убить деревья, позтому, с надеждой выжить, слабый дает что-то сильнему. 
Зто ли прав теперь?

----------


## Martin Miles

Чтобы знать время ночью без час
Когда луна в первой квартире, и прямо вверху, сейчас закат; и когда луна - полна, и - прямо верху, сейчас полночь; но
когда луна в третьем квартире, и прямо вверху, сейчас расвет; и так, только с 2 хорошими очими, и 1 хорошей головой, Вы можете легко знать время ночью.  
In order to tell the time at night without a watch
When the moon is in its first quarter, and directly above, it is sunset; when the moon is full, and directly above, it is midnight; and when the moon is in its third quarter, and directly overhead, it is sunrise; and so, with only two good eyes and one good head, you can easily tell the time at night.

----------


## Martin Miles

Две Курицы
Однажды, после обеда, ходя на улице в западское направление, мужчина увидел, налево, двух куриц. Один курица была светлой, и другая - тёмной. У каждой были молодами. Странно, у светлой курицы были только тёмные молодые, и у тёмной были только светлые. -Ясно молодые oдной принадлежали к другой-, мужчина думал.
copyright Martin Miles 2012 
The Two Hens
One day, in the afternoon, walking in the street in a westerly direction, qa man saw, on his left, two hens. one hen was white, and the other dark. Each was with her young. Strangely,the chicks of the light hen were all dark, and those of the dark hen were all light. Clearly the young of one belong to the other, thought the man.
copyright Martin Miles 2012

----------


## Vladimir_S

Две Курицы
Однажды, после обеда, гуляя по улице в западном направлении, мужчина увидел двух куриц. Один курица была светлой, а другая - тёмной. Каждая была со своми цыплятами. Странно, но у светлой курицы были только тёмные цыплята, а у тёмной были только светлые. - Очевидно, цыплята oдной курицы принадлежат другой-, подумал мужчина.

----------


## Martin Miles

284718407_Wu7eW-Ti-1.jpg
Две Курицы
Однажды, после обеда, ходя в запад, мужчина увидел, налево, двух куриц на пустом поле. Одна курица - светла, a другая - тёмна. У каждой молодые. Странно, у светлой - тёмные молодые, а у тёмной - светлые.- Измена- сказал мужчина.
The two Hens
One day in the afternoon, heading west, a man saw, on his left, two hens in an empty field. One hen was light, the other dark. Each was with their young. Strangely, the young of the light hen were dark, and those of the dark hen were light. Exchange, said the man.  story-twins.gif

----------


## Soft sign

> Чтобы узнать время ночью без часов…
> (The sentence is incomplete. If it is the title of the text it's better to write _«Как узнать время ночью без часов»_) 
> Когда луна в первой квартире четверти, и прямо вверху над головой — сейчас закат; и когда луна полная, и прямо вверху над головой — сейчас полночь; но а
> когда луна в третьем квартире третьей четверти и прямо вверху над головой — сейчас расвет; и вот так, имея только с 2 хорошими очими два зорких глаза, и 1 хорошей головой одну хорошую голову, вы можете легко узнать время ночью.

 Three f*** characters

----------


## maxmixiv

расвет -> рассвет

----------


## lichteman

Рождало >> рожало; произвло >> произвело; позтому >> поэтому ("з" and "э" are different letters); сильнему >> сильному.

----------


## Martin Miles

Жили два торгец, и каждый ненавидел другого. Один думал, что свой враг хотел её состояние, позтому, оно хранил днём и ночью. Когда умер, сказал, -я похранил моё состояние с удачой, и моя жена и мои ребёнки будут счастливами. Этот торгец не знал, что когда он хранил его состояние, его враг переспал с его женой, которая вышла замуж за врага смертного мужа тот же он умер.
copyright Martin Miles 2012 
There were once two merchants, and each hated the other. One of them thought that his enemy wanted his treasure, so he guarded it by day, and by night.When he died, he said to himself, I have guarded my treasure succesfully, and my wife and children will be happy.This merchant did not know, that, while he was guarding his treasure, his enemy was sleeping with his wife, who married her husband's enemy as soon as her husband was dead.
copyright Martin Miles 2012

----------


## lichteman

Жили как-то два торговца, и каждый ненавидел другого. Один думал, что его враг хотел его состояние, поэтому он охранял его днём и ночью. Когда он умер, он сказал себе, -я сохранил моё состояние успешно, и моя жена и мои дети будут счастливы. Этот торговец не знал, что пока он охранял свое состояние, его враг спал с его женой, которая вышла замуж за врага своего мужа, как только муж умер.

----------


## Martin Miles

Два Tорговцы
Жили два торгцы, и каждый ненавидел другого. Один думал, что свой враг хотел иметь его состояние, позтому, он охранил его состояние днем и ночью. Когда умер, сказал себе, что он coхранял его состояние успешно, и его жена, и его  сын будут  быть счастливами. Но этот торгoвец не знал, что  пока он oхранил его состояние, его враг переспал с его жена, и что сын, который наследил его состояние, был сын его врага.
copyright Martin Miles 2012 
The Two Merchants
There were two merchants, and each hated the other. One thought that his enemy wanted to possess his fortune, so he guarded it by day and by night. When he died, he said to himself, that he had guarded his fortune with success and that his wife and children would be happy. But this merchant did not know, that when he was guarding his fortune, his enemy was sleeping with his wife, and that the son who inherited his fortune was the son of his enemy.
copyright Martin Miles 2012

----------


## dennis_ru

Два торговц*а* [в сказках можно использовать устаревшее слово "купец" - "Два купца"] 
Жили два торговца, и  каждый ненавидел другого. Один думал, что *его* враг хотел *завладеть* его состоянием, поэтому он *стерёг* [для сказок лучше подходит, чем "охранял"] его днём и ночью. Когда он *умирал*, он говорил себе, что успешно *сберёг* своё состояние, и его жена и сын будут счастливы. Но этот торговец не знал, что пока он стерёг свое состояние, его враг *спал* [переспал - если один раз] с его *женой*, и что сын, который *унаследовал* его состояние, был сыном его врага.  
"стеречь" - несовершенная форма глагола, синоним "охранять".
для совершенной формы используется другой глагол  - "беречь". слова "состерёг" не бывает.
он [что делал?] стерёг или он охранял. он [что сделал?] сберёг или он сохранил.

----------


## altmax

Жили два торговца, и каждый ненавидел другого/ 
Лучше написать : "Жили два торговца, и они ненавидели друг друга."

----------


## Martin Miles

Торговец Хлеба
Жили, в одном селе, два торговец. Один был торговцом рыб, а другой хлеба. Потому что он хотел стать богатым, торговец рыб говорил людей села, что свой рыбы - диви, и что хлеб другого торгвца - трава. Людам верилось, и торговец рыб стал богатым, а люди села, которые ели только рыба, стали болезнами, кроме торговец хлеба, который ел оба рыб и хлеба.
The Bread Merchant
There lived in one village, two merchants. One sold fish, and the other bread. Since he wanted to become rich, the fish merchant told the people of the village, that his bread was wonderful, and that the fish of the other merchant was poison, the people believed him and so, he became rich, but the villagers, who eat only fish, became sick, except for the merchant of bread, who eat both bread and fish.

----------


## Vladimir_S

Стали болезнЫми - лучше говорить "стали часто болеть".
Который ел оба рыбУ и хлеб - "который ел и рыбу и хлеб". Не нужно переводить дословно, слово "both" не всегда переводится как "оба".

----------


## Martin Miles

Торговка Рыбой 
Жили в одном селе торговка рыбой , и торговец хлебом. Чтобы уничтожить соревнование, торговка рыбой говорила людей села, что своя рыба - дивна, а также, что хлеб её соревника - трава. Потому что женщина никогда говорит ложь, людям верлось, что торговка рыбой говорил об неё рыбе. Поэтому, они ели только рыбу, и стали часто болеть, кроме торговец хлебом, который ел и хлеб и рыбу.

----------


## Martin Miles

Очень большое срасибо, Владимир.

----------


## Martin Miles

Три Царства
Один раз мужчина подошел к старец, и спросил у мудрого, почему море делает волны, и почему всегда они приходят к берегу. Ответл старец, что в этом мире, есть три царства, земля для нас, море для рыбы, и небо для птиц. Людям всегда нравится блуждать, поэтому, волны охранят царство моря, и сольнце охранит царство неба, и когда человек входит в другое царство, это - большое преступрление, и он должен наказается. Тогда старец спросил у мужчины, как он работает. -Я -матрюс, -ответил мужина.

----------


## Anixx

Торговка Рыбы - incorrect. Should be instrumental. 
торговка рыбой or продавщица рыбы

----------


## Полуношник

> Торговка Рыбой 
> Жили в одном селе торговка рыбой , и торговец хлебом. Чтобы уничтожить конкуренцию, торговка рыбой говорила людям села, что её рыба - дивная, а также, что хлеб её соперника - как трава. Потому что женщина никогда не говорит* неправду, люди верили в то, что торговка рыбой говорила о своей рыбе. Поэтому, они ели только рыбу, и стали часто болеть, кроме торговеца хлебом, который ел и хлеб и рыбу.

 * "Женщина никогда не говорит неправду" - любая женщина, "женщина никогда не говорила неправду" - конкретная женщина из рассказа. Лучше - никогда не лжет/лгала. 
Красным выделены ошибки. Синим выделены стилистические улучшения.

----------


## Martin Miles

Большой Секрет
Пятьсот лет назад, когда сладким только  было мeд, евреи имели важный секрет, который к ним научили арабы. Секрет был в производсте сахара, когда сахар считалься чудом. Евреи продали секрет к европейцам, и разбогателии. Но пятьсот лет назад еврей не мог считаться господином,  даже очень богатый еврей. Поэтому многие евреи меняли свою веру, но тайно продолжали верить в живого Бога.

----------


## LADY

Большой секрет
Пятьсот лет назад, когда сладким был только мед, евреи имели важный секрет, которому их научили арабы. Секрет был в производстве сахара, когда сахар считался чудом. Евреи продали секрет европейцам и разбогатели. Но пятьсот лет назад еврей не мог считаться господином, даже очень богатый еврей. Поэтому многие евреи меняли свою веру, но тайно продолжают ее сохранять

----------


## Martin Miles

Спасибо, сахар.

----------


## Anixx

Indeed. "Nikolashka" is offensive.

----------


## Martin Miles

*Большой Секрет* Большой Секрет
Пятьсот лет назад, когда сладким только было мeд, евреи имели важный секрет, который к ним научили арабы. Секрет был в производсте сахара, когда сахар считалься чудом. Евреи продали секрет к европейцам, и разбогателии. Но пятьсот лет назад еврей не мог считаться господином, даже очень богатый еврей. Поэтому многие евреи меняли свою веру, но тайно продолжали верить в живого Бога.
Благодаря своему богатсве, евреи торговцы часто стали родным отцом отличных человеков, на пример, композиторов как Россини и Верди. Торговец редко отдавает богатсво легко, или без разума, но заплатил для образования молодого Жосефа Верди, торговец Антонио Барецци, котрорый продавал вино к отцу Жосефа, хозяину гостинуцы. Жосеф становил известным когда написал оперу Набукко, которая сказит историю людей Израела живя в странy другого рода. 
Сад дома живого бога Израела - букально Парадис. Есть фруктовые деревьа, и стена, который охранит верного человека от внешного мира. В саду есть другые верные, который спят с своими отцами. Интересно, Евреи, котрые охранил веру, не становили жертвами холокоста, но лежают с них отцами в саду дома живого бога.

----------


## Martin Miles

Дом Моего Отца
Десять веков назад, церковь была страшным местом. Её расположение -среди кладбища- было страшным. Внутри слышалась музыка непривычна уху крестьианов, и свяшенник говорил на непонятом языке, но хуже всего были образы убийств, пытки, и изтазянии на детьими на стенах. Конечно, мотив странных был внушение страха пред богом, но именно кто был этим богом? Чего был богом? 
Три Царства
Однажды, странник услышал разговор между старцем и мужчиной, который хотел стартца показываться глупцом.
М. Скажи мне, старец, почему на море волны, и почему всегда приходят к берегу.
С. В этом мире есть три царства, земля для нас, море для рыб, и небо для птиц. Вольны - хранители моря, и сольнце и луна охранят небо. Когда человек входит в царство моря или неба, зто - большое преступление, которое должо быть наказанно. Но скажите мне, друг мои, кто - Вы, и кем работаете?
М. Я - матрос. 
Две Курицы
Однажды идя про улице, в запад, мужчиа увидел слева две курицы, одна светла, а другая тёмна. У каждой были цыпрлата. Странно, у светлой были только тёмные, а у тёмной только светлые. Ясно, подумал мужчина, цыплата одной принадлают другой. 
Corrected by Sergei Kulikov, who lectures in Chemistry, at the University of the West Indies.

----------


## Martin Miles

Странник и Растение
Однажды, странник подошел к растению, и спросил у него, почему у него зелёная листва. Растение ответило, что зелёный - цвет жизни, и цвет жизни - только щит против этих, как Вас, которые всгеда хотят убить, и без разума.

----------


## Martin Miles

Ne Plus Ultra...
Когда Герод услышал о Иисусe, он сказал, -Это ли мертвый Ивaн вновь?-, и когда одна Мать услышала её сын сказать, -Мама, хочу сестрy,- подумала, -Это ли мертвая дочь вновь?-   Mальчик увидел девушку во сне, которая пoмнит сегодна, тринадцать лет позже.

----------


## Martin Miles

Тела небес
Один раз, ночью, мужчина шёл к стартцу, и у него он спросил, почему тела, которые - близки сольнца двигаются более скоро зтих, которые - далее. Старец ответил, что близкие двигаются скоро, потому что они получают более крепость от сольнця. Сказал старец также, что дальные бы двигаются ещё медленно, если они не получают крепость и от скорых тела и от сольнца.  
Пожалуйста, кто-то скажи мне, есть ли ошибки где-то.

----------


## Martin Miles

Другой музыкант и Эврей, Россини, родился в Жосеф и Анну, которые дали ему имя Жакоб, по италианскии, Gioacchino . Более известное произведение музиканта - опера, William Tell, сказит историю очень похошюю к истории Абрахимa и Изаaкa oт Святой Библии. 
Пожалуйста, кто-то скажи мне, есть ли ошибки где-то.

----------


## Sergey_

> Другой музыкант и Эврей, Россини, родился в Жосеф и Анну, которые дали ему имя Жакоб, по италианскии, Gioacchino . Более известное произведение музиканта - опера, William Tell, сказит историю очень похошюю к истории Абрахимa и Изаaкa oт Святой Библии. 
> Пожалуйста, кто-то скажи мне, есть ли ошибки где-то.

 Другой музыкант, Россини, еврей по национальности, родился в (?). Жосеф и Анна дали ему имя Якоб, по-итальянски Gioacchino. Наиболее известное произведение музыканта - опера William Tell. Она рассказывает историю, очень похожую на историю Абрахимa и Исаaкa из Святой Библии. 
Пожалуйста, скажите есть ли ошибки.

----------


## Martin Miles

Почему Королева и ёё люди приходят к Барбадосу
Есть ли мужчина, который шёл к одну дому вновь и вновь и ёще вновь, люди бы говорят, что там было что-то или кто-то дорого к мужчине в дом. И ли человек в дом был тих, и никогда говорил с никем, кто  может избегнуть того дома? 
Пожалуйста, скажите мне, почему это переставило. Есть ли хороший разум, Lampada?

----------


## Martin Miles

Другой музыкант и еврей, Россини, имел как родителями Жосеф и Анну, которые дали ему имя Иоахим, по итальянски, Gioacchino. Наиболее известное произведение музыканта, опера, William Tell, рассказывает историю похожую к сказке Абрахима и Изаакa из Святой Библии.
Огромное спасибо, Серж.

----------


## Martin Miles

Почему Королева и ёё люди приходят к Барбадосу Есть ли мужчина, который шёл к одну дому вновь и вновь и ёще вновь, люди бы говорят, что там было что-то или кто-то дорого к мужчине в дом. И ли человек в дом был тих, и никогда говорил с никем, кто может избегнуть того дома?  Пожалуйста, скажите мне, почему это переставило. Есть ли хороший разум, Lampada? 
And don't worry, the title is a joke.  Это сказки нет, Lampada.

----------


## Lampada

> Почему Королева и ёё люди приходят к Барбадосу... Пожалуйста, скажите мне, почему это переставлено. Разве это умно, Lampada?...

 Я перенесла сказку к сказкам.

----------


## Lampada

> Почему Королева и ёё люди приходят к Барбадосу
> ...

 You are banned for 2 days.

----------


## diogen_

> Я перенесла сказку к сказкам.

 It may not be a fairytale. ::   Monarchy of Barbados - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Lampada

> It may not be a fairytale.  Monarchy of Barbados - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 O.K., what does it have anything to do with our Russian Language & Culture Forum?

----------


## diogen_

> O.K., what does it have anything to do with our Russian Language & Culture Forum?

 I don't know for sure. Maybe it is somehow related with politics. Martin knows better, but his Russian is very idiomatic. ::

----------


## Martin Miles

Смерть Реки 
Верная История
Один раз, давным-давно, на острове где жили простые люди, была река. Эта река давала воды к растениям и каждему, который жил. Однажды, вдруг, пришли странные люди, убицы, которые убил реку. Когда убили реку, странные становились слепами. Теперь остров - без досаточной воды, и жители всегда хочут пить.

----------


## Medved

*Мартин*  *Правдивая* история *Как-то* раз, давным-давно, на острове где жили простые люди, была река. Эта  река давала вод*у* [STRIKE]*к* растениям и кажд*о*му, *кто* жил *на том острове*. Однажды, вдруг,  пришли странные люди, убицы, которые убил*и* реку. Когда убили реку,  <странные - в смысле?> становились слеп*ы*ми *(blind-adjective) или слепцами (blind-noun)*. Теперь *на острове недостаточно* воды, и  жители всегда *хотят* пить.

----------


## Martin Miles

Смерть Вождю
Страна была где добрый вождь дал еду к него людям. Однажды, вдруг, как воры ночью, приходят убитцы из враждабной страны, и заставили вождя выпить отраву.
Еврейская Шутка
В одном селе жили четыре мужчины. Господин А. и В. были враги. Каждый враг хочет быть друг Господина С., который притворит быть другом иногда г. А. или Б., но настоящо только ему нравится господин Д., хозяин села.

----------


## Martin Miles

В одном селе жили четыре мужчинов. Две из мужчины были врага, Конец-конца две врага умери, один с рукой другого. Третяя мужчина избежал спори первого двух, и дался их землю остальным мужчиой, к которому село принадлежанное.

----------


## Medved

> В одном селе жили четыре мужчинов. Две из мужчины были врага,  Конец-конца две врага умери, один с рукой другого. Третяя мужчина  избежал спори первого двух, и дался их землю остальным мужчиой, к  которому село принадлежанное.

 В одном селе жили четверо мужчин. Двое из мужчин были врагами. В конце концов два врага умерли от рук друг друга. Третий мужчина избежал ссоры первых двух, и отдал их землю <остальным мужчинам, которым принадлежало село> (Тут я не понимаю).   

> один с рукой другого

 Did the man cut an arm off the other and then die with the arm in his hands?

----------

